# I bought a new to me used Sig Sauer P229 in .40 call



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I bought a new to me used Sig Sauer P229 in .40 call at a gun show yesterday in Fort Worth.










I wont be able to get to the range until Friday.

I have 2 other Sig's - both .380's.

I shot a full size P 226 at the range last month with the Colleyville Police Department and that started my search.

:smt1099


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Congrats!! I need a 3rd Sig too.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice. Safe shooting. :smt071


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 dosborn

You need a 3rd Sig:anim_lol:

I'M looking forward to going to the range with my wife on Friday :smt023

I can't wait to shoot it
:smt1099


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

dondavis3 said:


> +1 dosborn
> 
> You need a 3rd Sig:anim_lol:
> 
> ...


I would say "let us know how the range trip goes", but I am willing to bet it will 100% flawless.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

You bet I will:smt023

:smt1099


----------

